# breeding journal



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay so here it is 
I will just warn this will be very pic heavy!
So I’m breeding a round tail pk female with a slight crown tail slight double tail male both the same color. 
I’m gonna breed them natural way I have a bucket roughly 7 or gallons that has been outside for 5 weeks growing micro organisms and all that good stuff. so tomorrow I will set the male lose their and in 3 days i will let the female go and just let nature do its thing. 
In a weeks time i will remove the female after a hopefully successful spawn then let father and fry will stay their together and the fry will eat the microscopic stuff while i feed daddy blood worms the first week then i start feeding egg yoke and crushed fish food after the 4th week. As far as water changes i will be doing 25% after the first week. Let’s see how this works out.

Here is the female (note her breeding bars *w3 )























































Here is my male


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck.At least ya know what color to expect yeah?Depending on the weather come spring,I will be spawning a pair of my mahas outside too.I want to see how they fare.I have mosquitos in the spring so will see if they can feed themselves.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

good luck


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

okay the female is in but the male doesn't have that big of a bubble nest I think it might be the wind from the rain (its rainy season here in Brazil) but any way I haven't seem him bitting her at all I mean I put her their this morning and until now no nipping! She swims very close to him and neither one shows any sign of aggressiveness other than the occasional flare from both. Hope this spawn will work everything is well, majerah1 hope you lots of luck and were do you live that you have enough warmth in spring to breed wild Betta ? Thats all I have to report today


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

added some snails and some Cabomba today, Male has a good sized bubble nest which I will take pics of soon to show yall


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck!I will be spawning most of the wilds inside but will set up a dish pan this summer.Still too cold right now though.What fry foods do you have?


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

mosquito larva for the parents for now and I will only remove the female, the fry will be raised with their father who has lots of mosquito larvae so Im hoping he wont eat fry. 
majerah1 They have lots of infusorians and other natural microscopic larva and what not, so they will be well fed for the first 3 weeks after that they will get chopped blood worms and after the month mark I will start crushed fish food( notice I said food not flakes or pellets its a cow heart paste) which is verified in size so even the smaller ones will eat, while the big ones get a nice portion, But in the present I have the female trapped in the hurricane glass until the male makes a good enough sized nest, when breeding them outside with lots of rain its of ultimate importance that the nest be of good size. So now Im waiting for a bigger nest then I let the female go.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

WE HAVE EGGS ! Im so excited I removed the female with relative ease, so no damage to males nest, The female is happily eating some mosquito larvae in her tank with lots of IAL so she will heal. I decided Im going to make a post only for pics that way the tread wont take so long to open.
*c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p**c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Great news!Always exciting to get babies.I am waiting for a BBS hatchery and some grindals.If all goes as planned,we will be moving up the road(no joke,next road over,so easy!)Then I will try to spawn again.Best news,we will be buying,and I can place a pond and watergarden!

Awaiting pics.What color do you think the fry will be,lolz.I bet red and blue....


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks majerah1 Im kinda scared of taking the pics as the male gets very scared every time I try to take a pic But I will upload some today the post them here.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Here is my set up notice the dark water

(Don't mind the little blue Betta I put him their so him and the red can fight so the red one will actually want to breed, Mind you that this sept was crucial for Bettas that don't want to breed right of the bat)

The whole set up 




will have more for yall tomorrow


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a great setup.I know many people breed wilds the same way.Where did you get the tub?Its a very nice one.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay heres how I got the tub, Here in Brazil people use these to store water so you can get them from any hardware store I bought these one just for breeding I remember I paid 100$ Reais, which would go out to around 60$US dollars kinda cheap


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah not bad!Ill keep a lookout,since I am buying a home now,with a yard.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

great hope you breed them well


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

epic meltdown:
okay so this afternoon it rained cats and dogs and the tub filled up to the max but it doesn't overflow because I have slits on the side at the max hight I wanted but it rained so hard that the new fry were swirled to much almost all died so, I toke out a clean bucket filled it with the same water and put the male in and emptied it I will only try again with the blue tub in the winter when their is less rains, but any how the male is in the bucket and has a bubble nest going, the female has been speared so I can see if she is still in breeding condition, will have pics of my new set up tomorrow as its too dark outside for any pics, I hope that the bucket being smaller will allow me to have more control over the spawn, but still lets nature take care of most of the hard work (aka feeding and culling) all I have to do is change some water every week. I have watched many thai Betta farms and they breed them in buckets then put the fry in concert tubs, I plan on doing they same thing except without the concert tub I will just put them in larger quarters in a few months, I don't know what but I think I will put them in the blue tub as in a few months time comes the winter so I think all this has thought me something, DON'T BREED BETTAS OUTSIDE WITH HEAVY RAINS. I hope it works


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

okay some very crude pics of the current bucket set up 
tomorrow I release the female and see how it goes 
Here they are sorry I posted them later that I had said, I ran into a little mishap (school related)



















Will have more after they spawn :betta:


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Update: No spawning yet, I put some more IAL and will seee if that helps the male will the bubble nest which is always my MAIN problem when breeding this pair


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry I haven't posted in a while its just I got so mad at the female, some how she found a way out of the hurricane glass and shredded my male to bits so I guess thats it for this pair, I will try with a different male in a few weeks time as I have to condition the new male and recondition the female as she out of all my females is the best breeder, but If the male doesn't do his part he is toast, as she will tear all his fins, but if he dominates her and makes a nice bubble nest then she is as happy and can be and will spawn readily, so I will try it will my new HM butterfly blue/whit Betta


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

theguppyman said:


> sorry I haven't posted in a while its just I got so mad at the female, some how she found a way out of the hurricane glass and shredded my male to bits so I guess thats it for this pair, I will try with a different male in a few weeks time as I have to condition the new male and recondition the female as she out of all my females is the best breeder, but If the male doesn't do his part he is toast, as she will tear all his fins, but if he dominates her and makes a nice bubble nest then she is as happy and can be and will spawn readily, so I will try it will my new HM butterfly blue/whit Betta


Thank you for sharing with everyone! This is very interesting reading your experiences with breeding betta fish. Please continue writing more post when you are trying again! Thank You!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

benitahigg I will post more its just the weather here in Brazil is so unpredictable so Ill probably be try again in a few weeks once this cold front is gone.


----------

